# Informationen zu grsecure?

## format c:

Hi,

wo kann ich Informationen zu grsecure bekommen. Gegoogled habe ich, aber das war nicht ergiebig. Die Suchfunktion des boards brachte mich auch nicht weiter. Was in der kernel-config steht reicht für mich nicht aus. Ich wüßte gern, was genau die einzelnen level bewirken und welche zusätzlichen Einstellungen ich vornehmen muß, um die Dinge so ans Laufen zu bekommen, wie ich sie möchte.

greetz

----------

## zbled

lies dir am besten mal den gentoo security guide durch, da wird auch auf die diversen einstellungen eingegangen. zur not könnte dir noch die homepage von grscecurity weiterhelfen...

viel spaß

zumindest beim zweiten mal hats mit den links geklappt :)

----------

